# Do goats eat burrs?



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I plan on moving my goats to a new pasture but there's burdocks in there. Do they eat them or just usually leave them alone? Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I knew the answer, never had burrs to know if they do or not, I do know they love star thistle, but hate foxtails.

Hopefully someone else will chime in soon with more insight.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We have had all sorts of the tiny burrs on our property and the goats have eliminated them by eating them before they blossom out and the same goes for the star thistle; they eat the plant before it blooms. If you put goats into a pasture full of burrs and thistles, it is probable that they won't eat them once they sticker out. I am not sure if goats will eat the giant thistle or cockle burr plants. Our goats have really cleaned up our property well.


----------

